# Dünnes Gitternetz im Hintergrund mit PhotoImpact



## BB_Freeze (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ne kleine Frage:

Wie kann man im Hintergrund ein dünnes Gitter erstellen, wie hier im Beispiel (im roten Rahmen)?







Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## DJTrancelight (7. Juli 2004)

Hi,

ich kenne leider PhotoImpact nicht, aber da müßte es doch auch einen Muster ordner geben, oder nicht?

Da mußt du nur das Karomuster auswählen und die Ebene damit füllen.
Unterstützt Photoimpact Grafikfilter?
Ich hab da ein freeware für dein Problem falls es kein Muster gibt

Bye
DJ Trancelight


----------

